# élevé au Macintosh 128



## mistercz100 (26 Octobre 2013)

en 1985 j'ai eu mon premier Mac un 128 . papa avait peu de temps après upgradé en 512 la bête ., on avait l'imagewriter  1 a aiguiles que j'ai toujours . un jour on est parti et on a laissé la fenêtre ouverte , quand on est revenu il avait pris la flotte  , il a tenu quelques années ,puis l'écran à rendu l'âme . je me souviens qu'à l'époque personne avait un ordinateur aussi simple à utiliser que le Mac , les gens étaient impresionnés par la facilité d'utilisation de mac write et Mac  . à l'époque le PC c'était compliqué à utiliser avec le DOS , les routines à rentrer pour accéder à tout ça , L'absence de souris.
papa à acheté un Mac SE d'ocaz pour remplacer le 128/512. le disque sur de 20 méga c'était génial par rapport au disquettes 400 Ko du 128 ! on passait notre vie à jouer sur l'ordinateur !
en 2007 le SE marchait encore je l'ai donné à un copain qui le voulait pour faire joli dans son salon . Moi je pensait que je m'en servirait plus jamais , obsolète était devenu le SE . je lui ai aussi file l'epave du 128

5 ans après nostalgie me prend , je racontante le copain et  il m'a dit qu'il avait tout revendu , les boules !

et la le contre coup ! je décide de retrouver toutes les machines de mon passé ! et j'ai commencé à me faire une petite collection

un Mac quadra 480 avec écran HS trouve aux encombrants il y a plusieurs années qui traînait chez mon père.

premier achat : 
-un Mac plus complet avec carton d'origine achèté à un prix correct qui marche bien , très peu utilisé par son ex proprio 
- un Mac SE DD 80 en très bon état plastique pas vieilli qui marche bien , très peu utilisé par son proprio , en TBE.
- un iMac bleu G3 jeté par un papy
- iMac rose G3 strawberry
-une épave de Mac plus acheté sur ebaize , le mec à même enlevé la pomme je l'ai vu qu'après mais vu le prix que je l'ai payé j'ai pas chipoté , l'engin s'allume mais le lecteur de disquette marche pas
-un Mac plus complet mais en salle état avec un disque dur externe sc20 qui marche pas, si le lecteur marche je vais permuter avec l'autre
-un Mac classic 1 HD 40 qui marche quand il veut

---------- Post added at 19h18 ---------- Previous post was at 18h50 ----------

pour enlever la pomme du Mac plus le gars à juste utilisé une épingle  après l'avoir ouvert ! voir ici site interressant sur une resto de Mac SE Mac SE Restoration | Vintage, Macintosh SE, Restoration, Retr0brite, Disassemblies, Keyboards, Peripherals, Mice | AppleToTheCore.me


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2013)

Quadra 480 ? un modèle spécial à carte mère rouge (prototype) ? Parce que sinon, je ne vois pas trop, la seule chose qui s'en rapprocherait serait le LC ou Performa 580 :mouais:


----------



## mistercz100 (26 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quadra 480 ? un modèle spécial à carte mère rouge (prototype) ? Parce que sinon, je ne vois pas trop, la seule chose qui s'en rapprocherait serait le LC ou Performa 580 :mouais:


 je doit dire une annerie alors ! faut que je verifie ca mais je suis pas dans mon local de collection ! je le reintègre fin de semaine prochaine je te dirait ça mieux !


----------



## Invité (26 Octobre 2013)

Ca fait plusieurs fois que je lis cette histoire de carte mère rouge.
J'ai eu ça dans un MB que je devais réparer (échec au final) si j'avais su !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Ca fait plusieurs fois que je lis cette histoire de carte mère rouge.
> J'ai eu ça dans un MB que je devais réparer (échec au final) si j'avais su !!!



Ah ça  Quand on voit le prix où ils partent sur eBay, même à l'état d'épave


----------



## mistercz100 (27 Octobre 2013)

regardez le prix des neXT et des LiSa , ça grimpe !


----------



## OrdinoMac (27 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quadra 480 ? un modèle spécial à carte mère rouge (prototype) ? Parce que sinon, je ne vois pas trop, la seule chose qui s'en rapprocherait serait le LC ou Performa 580 :mouais:



Quadra 840 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2013)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Quadra 840 ?



Ah bah oui, j'avais pas pensé à inverser les chiffres ! :rateau:


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2013)

Félicitation pour ce témoignage, je crois qu'on a beaucoup de souvenir commun en fait 

Vraiment sympa de faire vivre tout ce matériel. Moi aussi j'ai un Mac Plus (voir mon profil), mais je n'ai plus cette ImageWriter dont je me souviens pourtant du son si particulier.


Tu es de quelle région au fait ?


----------



## mistercz100 (6 Novembre 2013)

hello Mellaure , l'image Writer 1 fait un boucan du diable ! c'est long à imprimer mais avec de l'eau ça part pas ! Je suis sur NICE !


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2013)

Cool, bah en plus j'ai eu un don inattendu ... 128, 512, Plus, SE et Portable ! Fou !


----------



## mistercz100 (10 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Cool, bah en plus j'ai eu un don inattendu ... 128, 512, Plus, SE et Portable ! Fou !


 

super mec !!!!

moi je me limite car ça tiens de la place !


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2013)

Mon ImageWritter (II) qui a imprimé le début d'une thèse, quand même plusieurs centaines de pages (terminée sur une StyleWritter), fonctionne toujours, contrairement à la SW remplacée de nombreuses fois par d'autres jets d'encres et par une laser maintenant&#8230;
A ce propos, j'ai retrouvé un ruban (NB) encore intact dans son emballage scellé dans mon vieux bureau !


----------



## matacao (10 Novembre 2013)

Mon ImageWritter II est toute neuve dans son emballage d'origine, elle n'a jamais servie ! 
Je prend toujours beaucoup de plaisir à jouer à Dark Castle sur mon SE/30 !


----------



## mistercz100 (12 Novembre 2013)

l'imagewriter c'est vraiment increvable !

le ruban se recharge aussi sinon !!!


----------



## flippy (12 Novembre 2013)

Puisqu'on cause un peu chiffon "imprimantes", j'ai acquis en '89 une LaserWriter II (puis upgradée en IIG) qui a tourné sans broncher pendant 17 années d'affilée (et oui ma bonne dame, jusqu'en 2006 !). J'ai l'impression qu'on ne se souciait pas trop d'obsolescence à l'époque


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> l'imagewriter c'est vraiment increvable !
> 
> le ruban se recharge aussi sinon !!!



Ben faut dire aussi que tant que ça imprime sans impératif de vitesse, il n'y a pas de raison. La problématique des "jet d'encre" est différente, c'est leur modèle économique, qui fait que leur obsolescence est programmée : elles sont vendues "prix coutant", car leur rôle est juste de faire vendre des cartouches d'encre à très forte marge bénéficiaire (la cartouche qu'on te vend 30 ou 35 &#8364; doit coûter moins de 1 &#8364; à produire, et à peu près autant à acheminer jusqu'au magasin qui va te la vendre), ce qui implique l'absence de tout S.A.V. qui en grèverait trop le prix, donc, dès que la petite éponge est pleine (ou n'importe quel autre problème), on jette !


----------



## melaure (13 Novembre 2013)

Beaucoup de choses étaient faites pour durer à cette époque ... Le jour où la raison reprendra un peu le dessus, peut-être qu'on reverra du matriciel


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Beaucoup de choses étaient faites pour durer à cette époque ... Le jour où la raison reprendra un peu le dessus, peut-être qu'on reverra du matriciel



Tépafou ? :afraid: Tu veux ruiner l'économie ? Faire du "durable" dans un marché d'équipement, comme à cette époque là, ça va un temps, mais dans un marché de renouvellement comme celui où nous sommes actuellement, ça serait économiquement suicidaire !


----------



## mistercz100 (13 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tépafou ? :afraid: Tu veux ruiner l'économie ? Faire du "durable" dans un marché d'équipement, comme à cette époque là, ça va un temps, mais dans un marché de renouvellement comme celui où nous sommes actuellement, ça serait économiquement suicidaire !


 

pour rebondir sur ce que vous dites je vous invite à voir un super film d'ARTE :

l'obscolescence programmée

Obsolescence Programmée - YouTube


----------



## melaure (14 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tépafou ? :afraid: Tu veux ruiner l'économie ? Faire du "durable" dans un marché d'équipement, comme à cette époque là, ça va un temps, mais dans un marché de renouvellement comme celui où nous sommes actuellement, ça serait économiquement suicidaire !



Se posera forcément un jour la question des ressources qui ne seront plus dispo ... ou alors on ira miner dans l'espace ...


----------



## claude72 (14 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Se posera forcément un jour la question des ressources qui ne seront plus dispo ...


Oui, mais le capitalisme ne voit qu'à court terme et surtout ne se préoccupe que du profit immédiat... même si ce système va droit dans le mur à long terme, la seule chose que veulent les actionnaires (qui sont aujourd'hui ceux qui décident de la façon dont les sociétés doivent fonctionner) ce sont leur dividendes, les plus élevés possibles, à la fin de l'année !

Donc pour le moment les sociétés produisent le plus possible, les actionnaires se gavent un maximum, et pour le reste on verra plus tard...
En fait, concrètement, "on" avisera quand les matières premières concernées commenceront à se rarefier et donc à augmenter, faisant ainsi baisser les profits : c'est seulement à ce moment-là que les actionnaires  commenceront à s'inquiéter et à se poser des questions...
... mais ce ne seront pas des questions du genre "Comment éviter de tuer la planète", ça sera plutôt une question du genre : "Comment retrouver nos profits d'avant la pénurie" !!!


Bon, on fait quoi, maintenant ? On revient au sujet, ou on déménage au comptoir ?


----------



## mistercz100 (15 Novembre 2013)

gardons nos vielles machines ! c'est du costaud par rapport au made un taille one de maintenant


----------

